# Im looking for a female goldfish to buy



## daryl831 (Jan 28, 2012)

im looking for a female goldfish to buy if anyone has one let me know.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how old is the male goldfish that you have ? what type is it ? have you positively identified it as a male ?
google some of the goldfish forums.....you should find one there easily...


----------



## daryl831 (Jan 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> how old is the male goldfish that you have ? What type is it ? Have you positively identified it as a male ?
> Google some of the goldfish forums.....you should find one there easily...


looking for a common goldfish, ive tried google but havent had any luck. Thanks anyway for the response.


----------

